# Wierd Snail, not sure what to do



## IceRain29 (May 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have been seeing this snail for a while in my tank. It was really small (5mm) about 2 months ago, and now its 2cm long. The shell on its back is also growing with it. It has tentacles and hair looking thing on its back. Not sure if it is good or bad. I have been lossing my fish, shrimp and snails in the past few months (not really taking care of tank) don't know if it is also related to this.

Does anyone else have this guy in their tank? Is it harmful? should I throw it away?


Thanks!!!


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

they are really good as CUC, forgot the exact name for it, but they comes in diff colour (black, red, white, etc..).. they are probably the best clean up snail i have in my tank, walks fast and reproduce fast, but wont over run your tank. I only see them eating algae and diatoms in the past 6 months


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Stomatella, I answered it in the other thread


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

my first 2 came with LR and they are bright red, a few months later some black ones start showing up, now after 6 months its white/black mix, 3rd generation in my tank i think.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Stomatella, no worries, they're cool with the whole reef thing


----------



## IceRain29 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you all!! Its back in the tank after a couple hrs of imprisonment


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

I would love to see a bright red one, all I have is the one OP has and the black one which get big already


----------

